# Brand breaks through for Sixers in win over Bobcats



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Elton Brand reverted back to his All-Star form. Instead of watching the fourth quarter from the bench, the two-time All-Star forward was right in the middle of the action for Philadelphia. Lou Williams' layup with 3.1 seconds remaining lifted the 76ers to a come-from-behind 86-84 victory over the Charlotte Bobcats on Wednesday night. Andre Iguodala scored 25 points, Williams had 19 and Brand contributed season highs of 19 points, 11 rebounds and six blocked shots for the Sixers, who snapped a two-game losing streak.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10395126/Brand-breaks-through-for-Sixers-in-win


----------

